# Can I use a 2.7T A6 or S4 6 speed transmission in my Allroad?



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Parts list to install an S4 2.7T manual trans in my Allroad 2.7T 6MT?*

My trans just locked up and so I am looking for a replacement, but Allroad 6MT's are all but impossible to find. Anyone know if I can use a transmission from an A6 2.7T Quattro or S4 2.7T?

ADD:
Ok, I have been told that this is possible, but I would definetly need the matching S4 rear diff. as the gearing is different. No confirmation on A6 yet.

So the question now is what exactly would I need to make an S4 6MT work in my Allroad. I need a parts list so I can start pricing/sourcing. If it can work, I'd rather do that, as my other option is to rebuild my transmission, which I will do anyways but that will probably be a long project, as I haven't rebuilt one yet and I'd rather just get the car back on the road asap.


----------



## jeffski1 (Jul 14, 2006)

*I've been told that I can use an S4 trans, but that I would need to also use an S4 read end.*

I assume the gearing is different, so the question now is--what would that do to an Allroad? I've always hated 1st gear in my car, especially since I went to KO4 turbos.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*this is what you need:*

S4 or A6 6MT tranny
A6 rear differential.

If you go with S4 tranny, you will have more to go through. Either change the output flanges on tranny or modify half-axles tranny side and stick on allroad cv joint...

If you source A6 tranny, the flanges are of correct size I believe but not 100000000% sure.

Either way it might make more sense to rebuild the tranny or get a rebuilt one from [email protected] advancedautomotion.com

2k + freight two sides for practically new tranny is nothing to sneeze on.


----------

